# Problem in cloning wlan0



## sossego (Mar 6, 2014)

Since I don't have a connection at home, I am using public wireless. Neither wlan0 nor DHCP is set up in /etc/rc.conf because the access points have multiple connections, I use multiple spots, and I do not have any type of administrative access to the router configurations.  Do I`ifconfig create lp1` and then bridge it to wlan0 or do I create the bridge and use fxp0 from within the jail? NIC fxp0 would be bridged to wlan0. Does that make sense?
Okay. Halfway done.


----------

